# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeding: stevia gezond alternatief voor zoetstoffen en light producten

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding: stevia gezond alternatief voor zoetstoffen en light producten
*
Om zo vlug mogelijk komaf te maken met hun overgewicht en om tegelijk hun bloedsuikerspiegel op een gezond peil te houden kiezen we steeds meer voor allerlei light producten, zowel light voeding als light drank, en voor kunstmatige zoetstoffen als vervanger voor suiker. Zelfs speciale voeding voor diabetici is erg in trek. Al deze voedingsproducten worden kunstmatig gezoet en daarbij wordt aspartaam met voorsprong het meest gebruikt. Maar hoe gezond of ongezond zijn al deze kunstmatige zoetstoffen? Hoe groot zijn hun gezondheidsrisicos en doen al deze lightproducten met kunstmatige zoetstoffen je écht vermageren?

De voedingsindustrie maakt ondertussen al ruim veertig jaar gebruik van aspartaam, sacharine en andere kunstmatige zoetstoffen. Als gevolg van het groeiend aantal zwaargewichten wordt steeds meer en meer naar lightproducten met kunstmatige suikervervangers gegrepen. In de voedingsindustrie worden hoofdzakelijk twee soorten kunstmatige zoetstoffen gebruik. Populaire producten als Xylitol en Sorbitol worden zelfs gemaakt uit het ons zo vertrouwde suikerklontje. Op het vlak van smaak zijn ze van suiker haast niet te onderscheiden en bevatten bijna evenveel calorieën. Beide stoffen worden veel gebruikt in bijvoorbeeld kauwgom om tandbederf tegen te gaan. Xylitol en Sorbitol wordt ook veelvuldig verwerkt in allerlei voedingsmiddelen voor diabetici. Deze stoffen hebben weinig of geen invloed op je bloedsuikerspiegel, en hebben weinig nadelen. In hoge concentraties neemt, veroorzaken ze in het slechtste geval maagklachten en diarree.

*Kunstmatige zoetstoffen*
Kunstmatige zoetstoffen met aspartaam op kop en sacharine en cyclamaat zijn maar liefst vierhonderd keer zoeter dan ons klontje suiker. Deze drie kunstmatige zoetstoffen worden vooral gebruikt in zowel light voeding als light frisdranken. Er werd de laatste jaren heel wat wetenschappelijk onderzoek gedaan naar de gevolgen van het gebruik van deze kunstmatige zoetstoffen op onze gezondheid. Daaruit bleek dat ze bij opwarming door onze lichaamstemperatuur het bijzonder giftige formoline vormen.

*Migraine, borstkanker en MS*
Van deze stof is al langer geweten dat het verantwoordelijk is voor het ontstaan van migraine, en het veel gebruikte aspartaam als sacharine en cyclamaat bevatten dan weer het bijzonder schadelijke methylalcohol. Een enzym in je hersenen zet deze stof om in formoline, waardoor je een groter risico loopt op borst (kanker). Formoline ligt ook aan de basis van Ms, dat niet alleen je zenuwstelsel maar ook je hersenen aantast

*Ziekte van Alzheimer*
Formoline, zelfs in bijzonder kleine concentraties gebruikt, heeft een negatieve invloed op je hersenen en verzwakt je geheugen. Het is zelfs in staat je.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## spond

Goed stuk, ik gebruik al een tijdje stevia en het verbaast me waarom er op t flesje vloeibare stevia, 'voor uitwendig gebruik' staat.
De suiker industrie heeft veel macht, dat blijkt wel,anders maken ze toch veel meer reclame voor dit plantje? Het is dè oplossing tegen obesitas!!
Tegenwoordig zit er in de gekste producten suiker, om mensen afhankelijk te maken hiervan, ik begrijp ook niet dat de politiek hier niet op inspringt!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Spond, daar ben ik het trouwens helemaal mee eens!

----------


## monique1702

nu ik dit lees moet ik toch maar eens stoppen met cola light

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Inderdaad Monique, daar zou je écht goed aan doen. Cola light is zo mogelijk nog ongezonder dan de klassieke cola!

----------


## Flogiston

Die gevaren van aspartaam vallen wel mee, hoor. Het bestaat uit een verbinding van twee natuurlijke stoffen. De afbraakproducten van aspartaam kunnen giftig zijn - net als de afbraakproducten van deze twee natuurlijke stoffen.

"Puur natuur" en "giftig" zijn soms hetzelfde. Gelukkig weet het lichaam wel raad met deze natuurlijke gifstoffen.

Aspartaam is goedgekeurd door dezelfde instanties die stevia goedkeurden.

De goedkeuring van stevia heeft wel veel langer op zich laten wachten dan de goedkeuring van aspartaam. Dat komt doordat er veel twijfels waren over de mogelijke kankerverwekkendheid van stevia, dan wel van de afbraakproducten van stevia. (Inderdaad, ook puur plantaardige stoffen kunnen kankerverwekkend zijn.) Dit heeft dus niets te maken met de zogenaamde macht van de suikerindustrie (die is niet bijzonder groot), maar met de kwaliteit die we graag willen zien bij het onderzoeken van nieuwe voedingsstoffen.

Het frappante is slechts dat de twijfels over de mogelijke kankerverwekkendheid van aspartaam breed worden uitgemeten, terwijl je nooit iemand hoort over het feit dat diezelfde twijfels bestaan over de mogelijke kankerverwekkendheid van stevia.

Maar goed, na uitgebreid onderzoek is gebleken dat aspartaam veilig is. Na dat onderzoek is aspartaam daarom goedgekeurd. Wel met een maximale dagelijkse dosis: 40 mg aspartaam per kilo lichaamsgewicht per dag. Meer mag niet, want dan weten we niet zeker of het nog wel veilig is.

Over stevia bestonden meer twijfels. Daarom is er meer onderzoek naar gedaan. De goedkeuring van stevia liet dus langer op zich wachten.

Maar nu is ook stevia uitgebreid onderzocht. Uit dat onderzoek is gebleken dat ook stevia veilig is, en toen is dus stevia ook goedgekeurd. Ook hier met een maximale dagelijkse dosis: 4 mg stevia per kilo lichaamsgewicht per dag. Meer mag niet, want dan weten we niet zeker of het nog wel veilig is.

Merk op dat je van aspartaam maar liefst tien keer zo veel mag gebruiken als van stevia.

Blijf dus op je steviagebruik letten. Als je in alles wat je eet en drinkt stevia gebruikt als zoetstof, kom je vrij snel boven de maximaal toegestane dagelijkse dosis. Stevia is dus geen wondermiddel.

----------


## sietske763

er wordt overal beweerd dat de zoetkracht van stevia
erg groot is, dat is mijn ervaring niet, heb diverse merken stevia gehad en moet er erg veel van gebruiken, 1 flesje per week zeker.
dus daarom weer ongezond en zit nu aan de sacharine waar de zoetkracht naar mijn mening beter van is

----------

